# Soldering watts?



## Zylent (Jun 5, 2019)

I was working on a projet and mi soldering iron died. I wanna buy another but i have only found in 40 and 60 watts. Its too much heat? for this kind of projects? normaly i used 25 to 30watts.


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 5, 2019)

Zylent said:


> I was working on a projet and mi soldering iron died. I wanna buy another but i have only found in 40 and 60 watts. Its too much heat? for this kind of projects? normaly i used 25 to 30watts.



How much are you wanting to spend? If you are going to do a lot of soldering and want a good station I would suggest looking at the Hakko FX-888d. It is a good quality iron and will last you for a long time.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jun 5, 2019)

40 is fine.  

That Hakko's a nice iron.  I use this https://www.sparkfun.com/products/14228 and have the temp almost maxed, but could stand to lower it a bit (to 4ish).


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jun 5, 2019)

In general, higher heat makes it a lot easier to use.  Just make sure you're not leaving it on the board/component too long.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 5, 2019)

Not sure if it helps, but I use a Weller wes51 set to about 700°F.


----------



## nosamiam (Jun 6, 2019)

From what I understand, wattage isn't about temperature. An iron with a higher wattage will heat up quicker and maintain a more stable temperature; the temp won't drop as much if you're heating a big joint. But like others are saying, if you can find one get one where you can control the temperature like the Hakko. They heat up in seconds. I keep mine around 330-350degF for most soldering, but if I'm soldering something that requires a lot of heat like the ground on the back of a guitar pot, I'll crank it up to 500-600deg. Or if I'm desoldering a part and don't care if I ruin it.


----------



## StephanCOH (Jun 6, 2019)

The other way around: 662F is about 350C.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jun 6, 2019)

330-350 is really low. 700ish is common for pedals and similar electronics


----------



## StephanCOH (Jun 6, 2019)

I use 350C, which melts the solder not immediately but fast enough (for me) and it gives me enough time to work on ICs/trannies/elcos without doing damage.


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 6, 2019)

I use 385C or 725F never had an issue.


----------



## Zylent (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks guys right now i gonna work without 40watts. Hope todo post the results of the proyect.


----------

